# Southern Motorhome Show-Newbury



## clianthus

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you all know that booking *IS NOW OPEN* for the Southern Motorcaravan Show at Newbury on 18th/19th/20th May 2012.

Full details of the show and a link to the booking page are on Warners website:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Southern-Motorcaravan-Show/_sh4

If you want to go and camp with the MHF group please add your name to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=336

Next book with Warners, *don't forget to put MotorhomeFacts.com as your Club.* You do get a club discount :wink: plus if you are not booked with the club you will *NOT* be allowed to camp with us.

When you have booked with Warners please confirm your attendance on the MHF list. Please do *NOT *confirm until you have booked with Warners. Thanks.

We could do with a lot more names on our list, we had over 40 attendees last year and had a great time.


----------



## scottie

bump


----------



## clianthus

Hi 

The number of attendees is slowly creeping up for this show   

So why don't you join us, it's a really nice show at Newbury and we are all very friendly. 8O 8O 

It costs less than £10 per night, with unlimited access to the show and lots of free entertainment all within an easy walk from your motorhome


----------



## bognormike

I've put us down for Newbury - hopefully all will be well in this household, 8) will book at Warners shorthly


----------



## LadyJ

bognormike said:


> I've put us down for Newbury - hopefully all will be well in this household, 8) will book at Warners shorthly


Thanks Mike hope all is well for you & Viv.

Numbers creeping up slowly but still plenty of room on our pitch for a few more attendees we don't want Jen Ken & Ray sitting about twiddling their thumbs now do we :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've put us down for Newbury - hopefully all will be well in this household, 8) will book at Warners shorthly
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike hope all is well for you & Viv.
> 
> Numbers creeping up slowly but still plenty of room on our pitch for a few more attendees we don't want Jen Ken & Ray sitting about twiddling their thumbs now do we :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

You obviously know Lesley will not sit twiddling her thumbs. She is not known as 'see a job - do a job' for nothing.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

It would be nice if a few more joined us for Newbury Show, we've got 29 on our list but only 10 confirmed 8O 8O  

So come on folks get your names on the MHF list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=336

Then book with Warners the show organisers:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Southern-Motorcaravan-Show/_sh4

and confirm yourself on the MHF list.

Booking is now open and closes at *10am on Monday 30th April 2012*

Look forward to seeing a few more booked


----------



## uncleswede

~£40 for a night's pitch in a field with no EHU is not greatly attractive, I have to say ...


----------



## clianthus

uncleswede said:


> ~£40 for a night's pitch in a field with no EHU is not greatly attractive, I have to say ...


Hi uncleswede

It's actually £38 for 4 nights camping, so only £9.50 a night. Granted you are in a field with no electric hook-up but there is some free evening entertainment and of course you get to camp with lots of other MHF members.

How do you put a price on such quality neighbours when you are away for the weekend :wink: :lol:


----------



## uncleswede

Oh... my misunderstanding. At a quick glance the prices table on the show web site looks like the prices are for each day, but I see the 'Arriving On' column header now...


----------



## clianthus

uncleswede said:


> Oh... my misunderstanding. At a quick glance the prices table on the show web site looks like the prices are for each day, but I see the 'Arriving On' column header now...


That's ok  I don't think it's a bad price, so are there any more of you thinking of joining us at the Southern Show?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=336


----------



## larrywatters

hi jenny

all booked and tickets are here, so please confirm us on the list .
will be great to see everyone again


----------



## clianthus

Hi Larry

All confirmed on the list, will be good to see you both as well.

I hope you aren't buying a new van this year, I don't know whether I can stand the stress 8O :wink: :lol:


----------



## larrywatters

errrrrrrrrr might be :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Tickets ordered.  

See you all there! :wink: 

Keith and Ros


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks booking for Newbury closes on 30th April so you have just over 3 weeks left to book and there are still places available and there are quite a few on our listy not confirmed 8O 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi

*Only14 days left to book to camp with MotorhomeFacts.com at this show.*

Club Pre-booking closes on the 30th April at 10am and Warners will only allow vans booked with MHFacts to camp on our pitch. If you'd like to join us please add your name to the MHF rally list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=336

Then book with Warners the show organisers, make sure you put MHFacts as your club, you also get a £2 club discount:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Shows/The-Southern-Motorcaravan-Show/_sh4

When you have booked and paid please confirm yourself on the MHF list from the email you received when you originally added your name. If you have a problem, please PM me and I can do it for you.

There are still about half of the names on the list who are unconfirmed, so I assume they haven't booked? It would be nice to have a few more of you joining us as well, so lets have a few more names down please........ and some of the unconfirmed booking :wink: :lol:


----------



## dangerous

All booked and paid for, see you there 8) 

dangerous


----------



## bognormike

I notice we haven't confirmed yet  

Will check everything is ok for the weekend, and get booked up with warners asap


----------



## clianthus

dangerous said:


> All booked and paid for, see you there 8)
> 
> dangerous


Thanks for letting me know, I've confirmed you on the list 



bognormike said:


> I notice we haven't confirmed yet  Will check everything is ok for the weekend, and get booked up with warners asap


Come on Mike, get your hand in your wallet :lol:


----------



## bognormike

all being well on 30th, we may be off elsewhere in May 8) 

But we like Newbury - not too big, and we don't bother too much about the traders. :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

Just booked and confirmed. Looking forward to it, haven't been to Newbury show before and it's not too long a drive for me.

Fetching a couple of friends this time who are thinking of taking up mh'ing.

Will be arriving on the Friday so see you all there.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## clianthus

Hi Alan

Thanks for booking, look forward to seeing you again.

There are still a lot of you unconfirmed 8O and it would be nice to see a few more of you, so have a look at the listing and get your names down 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=336


----------



## rayc

Just a reminder that the advanced booking for Newbury closes on 30th April, which to my amazement on checking the calander is not far away.

You can enjoy FOUR nights of great entertainment including the main Saturday night entertainment.

Saturday night is Cabaret Night presenting Julia Martin performing the music of Dame Shirley Bassey followed by the Rock'N'Roll Paradise Show which will include the music of Elvis, Roy Orbison, Eddie Cochran and Buddy Holly and The Crickets. A separate ticket will be required for this show and will cost £10 per adult and £5 per child and should be reserved when booking your pitch.

Free entertainment will include

•Country Music from Nancy Ann Lee and Darren Busby
•Swing Music from The Swing Commanders
•Tribute night with the music of David Essex, Rod Stewart and The Faces and Abba
•60s music with The Dreamers, Edison Lighthouse, Dave Grant formerly of Paper Lace and Dave Berry & The Cruisers


Ray, (junior) Marshall


----------



## bognormike

thanks for the reminder Mr Junior Marshall :lol: - is there an age limit? :roll: . Have now booked with Warners and confirmed 8)


----------



## rayc

Just a reminder that the advanced booking for Newbury closes on 30th April


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Just a quick question if I may........has anyone received their tickets for Newbury yet?

Thanks

Keith


----------



## bognormike

I booked last week & haven't received them yet


----------



## clive1821

Yes I have mine, arrived some weeks ago..... you'll get them in good time


----------



## clianthus

There are still quite a few unconfirmed for this show and only a week or so left to book to camp with Motorhomefacts, they are:

dpal3
bob44
Harp07
cronkle
val33
lenn
rjay
YABBOS


Can they please let me know if they have now booked or if they can't now attend I can take their name off the list. Thanks.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

clive1821 said:


> Yes I have mine, arrived some weeks ago..... you'll get them in good time


Clive, I am sure I will, I paid for mine 1 April and still no show. I am out of the country until 29 April so thought I would check as mine are not at home waiting for me.

Ho hum, patience in a virtue......

Keith


----------



## Tricky2

*Southern Motorhome Show Newbury*

Hello Jenny, I can confirm we will be attending this show. We have won tickets and Warners are kindly allowing us to camp with MHF !
If we get the tickets as the Peterborough ones have been lost in the post.
Rick


----------



## clianthus

Tricky2 said:


> Hello Jenny, I can confirm we will be attending this show. We have won tickets and Warners are kindly allowing us to camp with MHF !
> If we get the tickets as the Peterborough ones have been lost in the post.
> Rick


Thanks Rick, look forward to seeing you again. I've taken you off the "naughty" list now :lol: :lol:



KeiththeBigUn said:


> clive1821 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have mine, arrived some weeks ago..... you'll get them in good time
> 
> 
> 
> Clive, I am sure I will, I paid for mine 1 April and still no show. I am out of the country until 29 April so thought I would check as mine are not at home waiting for me.
> 
> Ho hum, patience in a virtue......
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

Hi Keith
Judging from the number of tickets that seem to have "got lost" for the Peterborough show, I would give them a ring if I were you. Tel No 01778 391123

Can I also suggest that *everyone* checks their tickets are for the *MotorhomeFacts* area, if they aren't, then ring the above number. Anyone else who feels their tickets have taken a long time to arrive should also contact Warners.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thanks Jenny, I will when I am back in the country, I am in Cape Town playing golf until the 29th, I do have the email confirming my booking so I should be alright.

I will contact them on my return to the UK.

Keith


----------



## clianthus

*Last Few Days To Book!*

Hi

There are now *only 3 days left to book, pre-booking closes at 10am on Monday 30th April*

We still have 6 unconfirmed on the MHF list for this show, they are:

dpal3
bob44
lenn
rjay
davee10

Can all the above please let me know if they have now booked? If they have now changed their minds about attending it is no problem to take them off the list, just let me know. Thanks

There is still space for some more if anyone else wants to join us, but you'll have to be quick :wink:


----------



## clianthus

*Last chance to book this Show!* 

Booking closes at 10am tomorrow morning, so if you missed out on the Peterborough show due to the awful weather, why not join us at Newbury.

I'm hoping for better weather, especially as I am the marshal :wink: but unfortunately I can't guarantee it


----------



## val33

Hi Jenny,

I have booked and confirmed 


See you there.


Val


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Val

I've taken you off the naughty list now :lol: :lol: 

Has anyone else on the list booked?


----------



## DABurleigh

Yup, morning Jen, just done so. Figure we can't have 2 washouts 

Well, in truth that as I'm working in the US next Monday and it's a Bank Holiday here, I can have the Friday off before Newbury in lieu!

Booked with Warners before deadline. Oh, I stuck my username on the MHF membership number while ordering instead of the hieroglyphics MHF number, but it has never been a problem before.

I hope you manage to dry out in time.

Dave


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dave

Be nice to see you again, it's been a while since you rallied with us.

*Booking for this show is now CLOSED*  

Can the following uncomfirmed attendees *PLEASE* let me know if they booked or not. Thanks

*dpal3
bob44
lenn
rjay*


----------



## locovan

bump


----------



## clianthus

Hi

I have just received my list of attendees for Newbury show from Warners. There are a few discrepancies with the MHF list, but hopefully the people concerned will see this post and contact me.

*There is 1 surname on the Warners list which is not on the MHF list:

Tetley (EDIT - Now sorted)

Can they please contact me with their MHF username please.

There is also 1 name on the MHF list which is confirmed and indeed usually rallies with us at Newbury Show, username:

dangerous (EDIT - Now sorted)

Their surname is NOT on the Warners list so if you still wish to camp with MHFacts then you must contact Warners to sort out. Please let me know.*

There are 4 names on the MHF list who were not confirmed and are not on the Warners list:

bob44
dpal3
lenn
rjay

I assume they have decided not to join us so I will remove their names from the list.


----------



## CurlyBoy

What's the position with tractors at the show ground,just checked the weather forecast,showers for Wed,Thurs,Fri,Sat.Hopefully it might change by then :roll: :roll: :roll: 

curlyboy

ps....don't tell Dennis or he wont come :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

CurlyBoy said:


> What's the position with tractors at the show ground,just checked the weather forecast,showers for Wed,Thurs,Fri,Sat.Hopefully it might change by then :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> curlyboy
> 
> ps....don't tell Dennis or he wont come :lol: :lol: :lol:


Your guess is as good as ours George, Warners usually provide tractors if they are needed, it's just the number of them that is the problem.

Let's hope the weather forecast is wrong, why is it that they always seem to be wrong when they forecast sun, but right when they forecast rain 

Probably best if everyone takes their wellies and bread trays it might put the rain off. :wink:


----------



## rayc

clianthus said:


> Your guess is as good as ours George, Warners usually provide tractors if they are needed, it's just the number of them that is the problem.


Jen, Would it be possible for you to ascertain from Warner's the situation regarding 'tipping' or paying for the tow. We were put in difficult situation at Peterborough of having the tractor driver leave us several times to go to quote: " those who pay the highest tip". 
It would also help if MHF members did not want to leave on Sunday morning en masse as per Peterborough, between 9am and 1pm it was chaotic, whereas by 2pm the tractors were driving round looking for people to tow.
Could those with X250's please ensure they have a towing eye, know how to fit it and that the socket is clean as otherwise it can be very difficult to screw the eye home.
Ray


----------



## clianthus

Hi Ray

I'll send Warners an email and ask about the tipping, but I don't expect they have any control over it.

I would think the drivers and tractors belong to the showground and operate under their rules. Even so, if they aren't being paid a huge amount human nature says the people that tip the best, get out first.

I will do my best to find out though.


----------



## clianthus

Hi everyone

I have had this reply from Warners, I hope it answers your questions:

Quote"We have been to Newbury this week and the ground is all ok at the moment but we will definitely have tractors on site standing by should we need any help with towing, and they will not be charging campers for their assistance."

I'm sure they will let us know if conditions change.


----------



## bognormike

yes, hope it dries out & the sun is shining next week!

We've changed our van & booked Newbury for the old one  ; do we have to advise Warners or just turn up & smile?  We may turn up on Thursday anyway (booked for Friday), so we'll REALLY get on their wotsits :!:


----------



## rayc

bognormike said:


> yes, hope it dries out & the sun is shining next week!
> 
> We've changed our van & booked Newbury for the old one  ; do we have to advise Warners or just turn up & smile?  We may turn up on Thursday anyway (booked for Friday), so we'll REALLY get on their wotsits :!:


Mike, They are used to it. Just pay the Warner reception marshalls the extra £3 or so for the extra night and stick some paper over the original numbers/letters and write on the new ones.


----------



## clianthus

bognormike said:


> yes, hope it dries out & the sun is shining next week!
> 
> We've changed our van & booked Newbury for the old one  ; do we have to advise Warners or just turn up & smile?  We may turn up on Thursday anyway (booked for Friday), so we'll REALLY get on their wotsits :!:


I think you are expected to let them know the reg. no. for the new van, I presume they tell you to alter your ticket, but not really sure 

Mind if you are going to turn up on the wrong day as well as in the wrong van, I shouldn't worry about it :roll: :lol: I'm sure with your silver tongue you'll get in anyway :wink: :lol:


----------



## bognormike

rayc said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, hope it dries out & the sun is shining next week!
> 
> We've changed our van & booked Newbury for the old one  ; do we have to advise Warners or just turn up & smile?  We may turn up on Thursday anyway (booked for Friday), so we'll REALLY get on their wotsits :!:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, They are used to it. Just pay the Warner reception marshalls the extra £3 or so for the extra night and stick some paper over the original numbers/letters and write on the new ones.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ray
Really high tech, then......
:lol:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

We are off to Newbury tomorrow so here is my mobile No. 07709273974, if anyone changes their arrival day or any problem re their arrival time please contact me via text or call on that number. Please don’t post on here as I may not be able to access MHF.

We hope the weather will be kind but being realistic the ground is probably still wet from the recent rain, so bread crates or similar for under your wheels are a must.

A few extra things, we will have a raffle so if you’d like to donate a small item please give it to the marshals on arrival and being optimistic we’ll hopefully have a get-together on Saturday with a Boules competition. So if you have a set of boules please bring them with you, as it’s much better to have a few sets to play with.

I have added the MHF window poster so you can download it (It is a word document so you can add your names before printing it) then put it in your windscreen so the marshals will know who you all are. I will try to post and let you know exactly where our pitch is on the showground.

I hope you have a safe journey and see you all at the show.


----------



## CurlyBoy

We're off tomorrow also, but will stop at a pub for the evening, we plan to arrive about lunchtime so see you all then. Safe journey all.

curlyboy


----------



## holeshole

Hi Jenny,

I know you said not to post on here but maybe you will check MHF before you leave tomorrow!

We hope to arrive between 6.30 and 7.00pm on Thursday - looking forward to meeting you again!

I will try and find something to bring in lieu of breadbaskets.

Alan & Janet Hole


----------



## BritStops

I'll pop along with a copy of the Brit Stops guide for the raffle.

Steve


----------



## bognormike

I've posted this in previous years, but always useful! Coming from the north on the A34 you have to wind all the way round the junction at the M4, it's easier to come off at the previous junction, just over . the brow of the hill after East Ilsley, signed for Beedon. This takes you down the old A34 past Marquis's berkshire base; at the end you go left and you're on the access road to the showground, just over the A34 bridge. 

hopefully it will be better weather than at Peterborough, and we can all get out & socialise!!


----------



## gaspode

*We Are HERE*

We're on site now and can tell you all that the showground layout is completely changed from previous years. Our new pitch is at the Southwest corner of the showground, I'm attaching a map hopefully (internet is painfully slow here ATM), the yellow cross at the bottom left corner is our pitch.


----------



## Happyhippy

Hiya,

So we have changed places (a bit!). What is the site like under foot, very wet or OK? Don't fancy getting stuck too much! And is the weather dry?

See you tomorrow

Alan & Lyn


----------



## gaspode

Hi

The site is currently in good condition with only isolated soft spots. Our only problem may be a soft area where the grass meets the roadway but we can use another approach if it starts to cut up. The weather forecast for the weekend is cloudy but dry so we don't envisage any problems.


----------



## brillopad

we must be the first home as we had to leave early because our boiler at home decided to burst all over the kitchen, so a bit of cleaning up and a couple of calls one to british gas and one to our insurance and were good to go, but i digress thanks to Jen and Ken & Leslie & Ray for total commitment to the cause, but the funniest moment came from Diane ( DINKS 123) asked while we were enjoying the ABBA tribute band, she said while dancing.......OH! no not another Abba song! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dennis


----------



## hannah29

thinking of visiting for the day tomorrow, can you let me know if it is very busy with motorhomes for sale or is there more parts stalls?
hannah


----------



## brillopad

Hi Hannah, its quite busy but you can get in and out of the vans ok , a good few vans for sale at all sorts of prices, and a good number of stalls for all the stuff you don't need but buy anyway.

Dennis


----------



## nukeadmin

Morning all

Well the weather has held, mostly dry all weekend (so far)
Forecast for today is dry but overcast

Show seems busy, traders seem happy 

Had a nice time last night with some MHF Stalwarts, I bought a few drinkies / nibbles and swapped some interesting chit chat

Highlights of Dinks blowing out candles on her *cough* 16 birthday cake and the double entendres that followed


----------



## DABurleigh

Home now. Many thanks to Ken, Jen, Ray & Lesley for hosting (sort of above and beyond marshalling!) and everyone else for their company.

What was #33 (king lying in bed)?
No doubt we got others wrong but couldn't even guess that one.

Couldn't buy any updated French camping books, nor BioMagic nor a chair Ali and I could agree on, but got some other bits.

Dave


----------



## bognormike

can I echo DAB's sentiments, big thanks to all the staff and of course other members for being friendly and making a good weekend. We get home & the sun comes out :roll: 


thanks from me & Viv 8)


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

Thanks to the marshals for a terrific weekend!

A little on the chilly side, at least the rain held off. I broke my chucking big balls at a little ball virginity on this rally! Team Sundial/Keiththebigun can only get better.......thanks Chris.

We are back home now, already looking forward to our next outing, in the van.

Hope you all have a safe journey home or wherever you are going.

Keith


----------



## larrywatters

thanks to all the old people err marshals :lol: :lol:
jenny ken we will miss you at humble, but have a great time were ever you end up. like the new m h


----------



## Sundial

*Newbury*

Home and sorted at last - many thanks to our Marshals Ken, Jen, Ray and Lesley! Thank heavens it was dry and warm enough on Saturday to enjoy the Show - actually we enjoyed the free evening entertainment too!!

We thought the layout was much better this year with no-one being bothered by those enormous and noisy generators!

Left Newbury in a freezing wind and arrived at the coast to lovely sunshine and a light breeze - that's the English weather for you.!

Until the next time
Sundial
Terry & Jean


----------



## ICDSUN2

*Newbury*

Firstly thank you Ken, Jen, Lesley Ray for a sterling job as usual and everyone else that was at Newbury this weekend.

I have just paid £60.00 raised in the raffle into the Just Giving on the site for Cancer Research UK. Thank you everyone for taking part.

DABurleigh the answer to #33 was The Lion King.

Sorry Andi and Kev did'nt get to say goodbye but see you soon.

Regards to everyone.

Pam


----------



## Taffatheart

Back from Newbury (thawed out by now) - big thank you to everyone who popped in to say hello - great to see Mavis again (plus hubby n pooch, of course!). Hope to see you again, maybe at Kelmarsh (and hopefully, in the sunshine too ?????) - Jo / Taffatheart.


----------



## thedoc

Hi,

Thanks to the marshalls (Jen,Ken, Lesley and Ray) for another great rally. Weather dry, entertainment good and company marvellous. Looking forward to seeing many of you again at Hamble. Happy and safe travelling to the rest.

Andy Kev and Ted


----------



## cronkle

Home and warm at last.

Great week-end.

Thanks to Ray, Leslie, Jen and Ken.


----------



## aldhp21

Can I add my thanks to the Jen, Ken and Lesley and Ray. Really enjoyable weekend. Topped off by Dave Berry at last nights entertainment. I was expecting him to be a complete flop but he was brilliant (IMO). And the beer last night, reduced to £1.80 a pint!!!!

Cheers
Alan


----------



## CurlyBoy

Very many thanks to Jen,Ken,Leslie and Ray for organising a lovely weekend,even the weather was better than forecast   

curlyby


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

We are home from Newbury now and naturally the sun has come out. :roll: It was a cold weekend but fortunately not wet, although we did have our own water feature for a short time on Saturday, but Warners quickly sorted this. We really enjoyed meeting you all, some old friends but quite a lot of new ralliers who we hope will join us again. 

Many thanks to Ray & Lesley (rayc) for their assistance with the marshalling and the raffle, definitely a case of many hands make light work.  

The raffle was held with proceeds being divided 50/50 between the MHF charity and The Rally Group Fund, and thanks to the hard work of Pam (ICDSUN2) in selling tickets and your generosity, both donating prizes and buying tickets, we managed to raise a total of £120. I notice Pam has already put the charities half of the money into the “Just Giving” account and I will forward the Rally Groups half to the treasurer.

You did some great pictures for the “Picture Quiz” so thanks to everyone for taking part. It was won by Dinks123, who only got one answer wrong!!!! She also celebrated a special birthday at the rally and kindly shared her cake with everyone attending the get-together on Saturday.

Fourteen teams entered the Boules Competition, which turned out to be a very close contest, with CurlyBoy being the eventual winner, so congratulations to George & Jean (CurlyBoy).

It sounds from your posts as if you enjoyed the rally so hopefully we’ll see you all again before too long.


----------



## locovan

Had a great time as always and thanks to RayC Lesley and Ken and Jen for sorting it all out.
The entertainment on Sunday was brill and Free I cant get over that.
Dave Berry, Dreamers, Eddison Light house Free --amazing !!
It was good to see old friends again --roll on Hamble Im ready to Party now.

:smilecolros: :smilecolros: :smilecolros:


----------



## aldhp21

clianthus said:


> Fourteen teams entered the Boules Competition, which turned out to be a very close contest, with CurlyBoy being the eventual winner, so congratulations to George & Jean (CurlyBoy).


We was robbed!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------

